# Coronary Heart Disease Linked to Endogenous Testosterone



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Coronary Heart Disease Linked to Endogenous Testosterone SAN DIEGO???Higher levels of endogenous testosterone may associated with an increased risk of coronary heart disease (CHD) in men older than 65 years, according to a large U.S. multi-center study presented at the Endocrine Society’s 92nd annual meeting. ???The study finding contradicts smaller studies that have shown that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

